# What do you think was the best Anime this season?



## Rubedo (Dec 6, 2010)

Vote in the poll and discuss your choices here.
Edit: What the hell!? I typed up that huge poll! Where is it?!
Edit 2: There... Had to redo the whole thing...


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2010)

So uh..... where's the poll at?


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 6, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> So uh..... where's the poll at?



No seriously, I had a like almost 30 choice poll and now... it's not there! >_< What the hell happened!?


----------



## mameks (Dec 6, 2010)

Dammit...it's hard to choose...>.<
*Makes multiple accounts to vote for multiple series*
Hmmm...
I'll vote tomorrow.


----------



## ecko (Dec 6, 2010)

does one piece count?
if so * One Piece*


----------



## jooozek (Dec 6, 2010)

And Yet, the Town Keeps Turning


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 6, 2010)

ecko said:
			
		

> does one piece count?
> if so * One Piece*



No, because it didn't start this season.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 7, 2010)

MM!

Producers delivered the MILF of my dreams.  Plus it's enjoyable seeing a guy getting tortured and loving every second of it.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn it was a tough one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: EPIC SPOILERS ON A LOT OF OF 2010's SERIES



*Arakawa BridgexBridge* is still seriously funny, but last season was much better.

*Bakuman's* good, but not my favourite. It doesn't really draw me in as much as some of the others...

*Hyakka Ryouran*...well, it's the only anime I've dropped in 1.5 years, as I saw the story going no where, or at least, too slowly...so definitely not this :3

*Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai/The World God Only Knows*. Another good anime, love the OP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Story's good, kind of a shame it's coming to an end. At least, season1 is...dunno if there's a second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MM!*'s hilarious, but not one of my favourites, as the episodes are...on and off >.>

*Nurarihyon no Mago*...wow, generally brilliant, love the art work and the characters (Yuki Onna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Oreimo*'s amusing, but I hate Kirino...I'd like it more, if only she was in it less :3 Overall, quite a good story, but needs more of the side character IMO

*Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt*





 definitely up there, but due to a few eps that were too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's not #1. Even the insert song from ep 10 can't put it there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shiki*'s another really good series, especially as they haven't particularly gone the Twilight route with the vampires, instead going for the more traditional myths surrounding them.

*Shinryaku! Ika Musume*, it's funny, but it's not one that I'm desperate to watch when it comes out. Probably #11 out of the ones of this years that I'm watching.

*Sora no Otoshimono Forte*, like _Arakawa BxB_, it's funny like the preceding season, but not as much so. However, the story that's replaced the lols is good and funny, so I'm fine with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the best of '10.

*Star Driver*'s generally amazing, IMO, the story's good, the characters are brilliant (Gingen Bishonen!), I love the cyber-bodies, and the insert track for the first...8(?) eps, excluding one or two of them is amazing (silly fish girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Thinking about it, this is definitely my favourite from the currently airing series. Chose this one. (????)~??? KIRABOSHI!
May your Galaxy shine!


----------



## pitman (Dec 7, 2010)

I only had time to watch Panty & Stocking this season (first time in 4 years, usually I follow 4-7 show a season, thats what happens when real life interferes...) which is fricking awesome, my vote goes to it.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 9, 2010)

Kinda surprised at all the popularity for PSG


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

You know what needs to be in the poll?
Nurarihyon no Mago. It's awesome. I want to change my vote to it.


----------



## Aogu (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I've heard Arakawa under the bridge is good, and I haven't had a chance to see that yet. But it's got to be OreImo!

OHGWAD am I being trolled? 6 votes for Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt? You've got to be taking the piss.... its not even very funny- it was origional at the start, but went downhill after ep 3.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 9, 2010)

God Only Knows.
Though the librarian girl arc is just annoying...odd, since its my favorite arc in the manga >_>


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2010)

OreImo, it's the only one I'm still watching (about 5 episodes behind but hey)


----------



## Jolan (Dec 9, 2010)

Grrr, torn between PSG and TWGOK. I took the former because I prefer reading the manga version of the latter while listening to the God Only Knows OP music.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> You know what needs to be in the poll?
> Nurarihyon no Mago. It's awesome. I want to change my vote to it.



No it doesn't, for two reasons.
1. Because it's not from this season.
2. Because it sucks. It's almost as bad as Inuyasha.


----------



## craplame (Dec 9, 2010)

As much as I enjoyed watching Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. I love Kuragehime so much more. xD


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 9, 2010)

I only saw Panty and Stocking on a whim and ignored the rest, so it pretty much gets my vote by default.


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad. Thought it started this season. forgot it started in July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started watching it late :3
If you say so. I like it.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's bottom of the barrel shounen. Worse than even Inuyasha, Naruto or Bleach.
Though I can't really blame you, you probably just haven't seen anything exceptionally good to compare it with.


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 9, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, the anime really doesn't make justice to the manga.


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what makes you think that? I don't really watch battle shounen, in fact extremely little, but I have watched quite a lot of anime, including some very good ones. Although you would probably say that they are utter shite.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it's a yokai story and yokai stories by nature are terrible. Plus it's been getting terrible ratings in Jump and if a magazine full of people who enjoy Naruto, Bleach and Reborn hate it, then it MUST suck. 
I like lots of Anime, but I have rather high standards, as you can see here: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0


----------



## Aogu (Dec 9, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Because it's a yokai story and yokai stories by nature are terrible. Plus it's been getting terrible ratings in Jump and if a magazine full of people who enjoy Naruto, Bleach and Reborn hate it, then it MUST suck.
> I like lots of Anime, but I have rather high standards, as you can see here: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0



I think he is allowed to have an opinion? 
And yeah it does get shit ratings in Jump and as you point out Jump is read by people who love Naruto etc. but then you failed in your conclusion... since Naruto etc are utter bollocks maybe the fact that the Jump readers don't like it is proof that it is: 1) Different 2) Not shit 3) Not just another naruto+beach etc.

Besides you claim all yokai are shit. Clearly you a wrong. Bakemonogatari?

As it happens I agree with most of your ratings on the anime you've watched, but I have to wonder about your so called "high standards" when I see:  Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt rated 7/10 (Now you and shlong can get together and troll me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and gunbuster 2 ranked 10/10 !?!?


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

Sure, a lot of yokai stories do suck balls, but honestly, I like NnM. You could also say the opposite; if the people that enjoy Naruto, Bleach and Reborn suck, then it's actually quite good? Or at least isn't shit.
As for high standards?
http://myanimelist.net/shared.php?u1=FFand...n&u2=shlong
EDIT: Damn shitty internet ninja'd me


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 9, 2010)

Aogu said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your taste is pretty questionable.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 9, 2010)

Quite clearly Toaru Majutsu no Index II. It has biri biri, what other explanation is needed?


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 9, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Quite clearly Toaru Majutsu no Index II. It has biri biri, what other explanation is needed?



More importantly, it has Kuroko-desuno.


----------



## Aogu (Dec 9, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Your taste is pretty questionable.



Then by extension so is yours? There's very little diffrence in your scores. By spearmans rank.. you have no significant correlation.

Too clarify: I actually did it the wrong way round and did a difference analysis not correlation.. so what the result is that there is no significant difference.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 9, 2010)

Digimon Xros Wars?


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dragon Ball Z. Am I doin it rite?


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 9, 2010)

Aogu said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ololol


----------



## Aogu (Dec 10, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Aogu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are 2 shows where your opinion differs by more than 3/10. Statistically your ratings would be regarded as effectively identical...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Dec 10, 2010)

It was really hard to choose, but  eventually picked the one I rated the highest... *drum roll*

Bakuman~


----------



## Frog (Dec 11, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Quite clearly Toaru Majutsu no Index II. It has biri biri, what other explanation is needed?


This.


----------



## X D D X (Dec 11, 2010)

Bakuman easily.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 11, 2010)

Aogu said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

out of all that long list all i know is pokemon xD


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 12, 2010)

tenshinoneko said:
			
		

> out of all that long list all i know is pokemon xD



...Perhaps you should watch more Anime then.


----------



## Aogu (Dec 12, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Aogu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








These are facts and statistics, if you want to rerun it yourself (Montys Macro=Spearmans Rank) I'll send you the macro... otherwise... ,Ugghhh I give up.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 18, 2010)

One last bump to gather some more statistics before I compile them.


----------

